# sr20 swap in b14 200sx?



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Ok guys..... couple things here. First off, I have blue smoke coming from my exaust when I get on it. It's not bad.... but obviously present. Obviously, it's oil..... so it's gotta be in the head or the piston rings? Right? Other possibilities? Also just had my oil changed the morning before I noticed this.

Okay....... now doing an engine swap is something I've been planning on. But if this problem I have is serious, then I'm just going to go ahead and swap the GA16 for the SR20. I need some links though of JDM stores that I can buy one from. Also..... what version of the SR20 do I need to fit in my 200sx? Any major complications known of that will occur with this? Anyone here did the swap? Also.... it's a 5spd and I will need another tranny so links for that also please with the one I need.

Thanks alot.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
You said blue smoke. Thats unburnt fuel. Black smoke is oil. White is water. Sounds like you're running rich. Unless they put blue oil that is...

Seth


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Hmmmmmm....... okay....... thought blue was oil and black was carbon? I could be wrong. So if it is unburnt fuel..... how would I be running rich? Running all stock as far as engine and all as of now. Only thing I've done to the intake is remove the bong. Only other thing I've done is added NGK plugs. Any help?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Blue is oil, black is gas, gray/white is coolant.

Blue under acceleration is rings, under deceleration is valve guides.


----------

